# Problem installing ZFS and Docker



## vic_3030 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi guys,

*I* want install docker on FreeBSD 11. The problem is that I want to install first ZFS and then a raid.
But I have read the doc and watch a video about ZFS and I'm getting an error every time I write:
`zpool create my_storage raidz da0 da1 da2  da4` 

```
error: "cannot open 'da0': no such GEOM provider must be a full path or shorthand device name"
```

Does anybody know what that means? And how can I fix it? 

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2017)

Apparently you don't have a da0 disk. You can't create a pool with disks that don't exist.


----------



## vic_3030 (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi,  and thanks for your answer!

You're are right. What I have is :

```
root@BDS-Vir2:/dev # df -Th

Filesystem    Type         Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on

/dev/ada0s1a  ufs           18G     11G    6.3G    63%    /
devfs         devfs        1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
linprocfs     linprocfs    4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /usr/compat/linux/proc

*********************************************************************
root@BDS-Vir2:/dev # ls
acpi        consolectl    klog        pts        ttyv7
ada0        ctty        kmem        random        ttyv8
ada0s1        devctl        led        reroot        ttyv9
ada0s1a        devctl2        log        sndstat        ttyva
ada0s1b        devstat        mdctl        stderr        ttyvb
apm        dsp0.0        mem        stdin        ufssuspend
apmctl        dumpdev        midistat    stdout        ugen0.1
atkbd0        fd        mixer0        sysmouse    urandom
audit        fido        netmap        ttyv0        usb
auditpipe    full        nfslock        ttyv1        usbctl
bpf        geom.ctl    null        ttyv2        xpt0
bpf0        io        pass0        ttyv3        zero
bpsm0        kbd0        pass1        ttyv4        zfs
cd0        kbd1        pci        ttyv5
console        kbdmux0        psm0        ttyv6
*********************************************************************
```
When I try:

`zpool create my_storage raidz /ada0s1a/disk1 /ada0s1a/disk2 /ada0s1a/disk3`

I get:

```
cannot open '/ada0s1a/disk1': No such file or directory
root@BDS-Vir2:/dev #
```
Do you know why? Where should I create that then? I'm working with VBox. 

And a basic quest. If I have a disk, like you see above, dev/ada0s1a with 20 GB of capacity, do I have to do a partition and the create the pool after?

Can I extend the memory virtually? I mean, can I create virtually 5 disks with a memory of 50 GB for every one?


Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2017)

The disk is already partitioned and in use. So you cannot add it to a ZFS pool afterwards. You can only create pools with unused disks (or partitions). If you want to boot from a ZFS RAID-Z you will have to create the RAIDZ set during the installation. You cannot "convert" an existing, single disk ZFS to a ZFS RAIDZ pool. You also cannot convert an existing UFS filesystem to ZFS.


----------



## vic_3030 (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi thanks for your answer!

what have i do then? Cause i want to do what this guy did (Video link: 



), and apparently he has the same config as i have. Am i right?















Here the result:








Best regards


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2017)

The machine he uses has 6 disks. One disk is used for the OS, the other 5 are used to create the pool.


----------



## vic_3030 (Mar 31, 2017)

hi,

you mean physical, right? I thought, because he works with a Vbox, he creates something like 5 virtual disks on the physical (partitioned) one and creates the pool with those...something like that.

can i not install docker then?, i presume

best


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2017)

Physical or virtual is irrelevant. He has 6 disks, you only have one. So to replicate his setup you'll need to add 5 more disk images.


----------



## vic_3030 (Mar 31, 2017)

ok, i've understood. Could you tell me please how can i do it? I work with my laptop and VBox. I would like to add virtual disks, but is that possible? or the only way is to create a partition of the disk?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2017)

vic_3030 said:


> I would like to add virtual disks, but is that possible?


You can add as many virtual disks to a VM as you like.


----------



## vic_3030 (Mar 31, 2017)

ok, i did it. Now i would like to link this one with my other disk, so that freeBSD knows it has a new vdisk to work with. Is that possible?


----------

